# Fish oil + CLA + Sesamin



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 26, 2006)

Is this an overkill? 3gr fish oil, 2gr CLA & 1 grm sesamin  (60cals!).  I wanna ditch the sesamin and CLA but I got 2 bottles left.  Maybe dump the CLA and sesamin and go with 6grms of fish oil?


----------



## topolo (Mar 27, 2006)

cla is a waste imo.......


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 27, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> cla is a waste imo.......


That is certainly debatable, but no, it is not overkill taking all three.


----------



## topolo (Mar 27, 2006)

I would like DS to attach an ester to CLA and sell it.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 27, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I would like DS to attach an ester to CLA and sell it.


Hmm...I'll look into it.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2006)

cla is nothing but crap. Sesamin is fine and fish oil I swear by.


----------



## topolo (Mar 27, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> cla is nothing but crap. Sesamin is fine and fish oil I swear by.



Art would like to debate you on this.


----------



## LAM (Mar 27, 2006)

IMO CLA is best used when there is a caloric excess (bulking)....and like with most diets and or supplements best results are seen when one is already lean


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 27, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Art would like to debate you on this.


Nope, because I too believe it is not very useful whatsoever.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Art would like to debate you on this.



why? I stated what worked for me. CLA did shit. But Art can continue to waste his money. It isnt mine. 
And who the fuck is Art anyway?


----------

